# New betta + planted aquarium question



## Sandypants (Dec 29, 2011)

I saw a male betta at a chain grocery store, normally i don't buy fish from places like that but the guy was unpacking them and they looked very feisty lol. Hes a beautiful halfmoon. I've had a 10 gal tank running for near a month now trying to decide what to do with it. And since I got the betta he'll be going in it. I really want to do a nice planted theme. Wheres the best place to get plants, petco or petsmart? Also what kind of plants and substrate do you recommend? I have gravel right now but I can change it no problem.

Any suggestions would be awesome. And I'll have to post some pictures as soon as the betta settles in!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Neither!! Your best bet is to buy your plants online. If you have a lfs near by they might have a better selection and trained plant person. But if you must know:

Petsmart 
At least where I live there plant selection is by far the worst and has the most ill informed employees. However, their anubias attached to driftwood is actually quite nice. (worth buying)

Petco
The two petco's in Anchorage both have decent planted aquarium setups. They also seem to have decent ordering capabilities. They fail in the knowledge department of how to maintain such an aquarium. Both stores have wilting, rotting, and yellow plants. I believe they can do custom orders for you though. So order something and pick it up immediately.

(shop at both for the best choice of plants)
Petco carries a substrate called eco complete which works wonders. With only one fish, changing it out shouldn't be to horribly terrible.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

I have gotten my two bettas at petco and I would go with gravel since it will be easier to vacuum and get the fish waste and get it clean. Petsmart is a little cheaper than Petco on some of their things. So you may have to go to each one and find out who has the better price for what you want.


----------

